# Do BMW's really get you more attention from women?



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

BMW's are the slickest cars in the world. Single or not, do you get more attention from both sexes but specifically female? 

I heard there was a study once, mentioning BMWs attract the most women. More than even a Porsche or Ferraris.

Another study suggested silver was the sexiest color. I am awaiting a SG BMW e90 from Germany... If you believe in these studies, then my username is actually pretty accurate! What do you guys feel about this subject?

Women, feel free to chime in.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome back, hope you had a fun trip :thumbup: You should apply for a government grant to do an in depth study on this :bigpimp:


----------



## guitarmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> BMW's are the slickest cars in the world. Single or not, do you get more attention from both sexes but specifically female?
> 
> I heard there was a study once, mentioning BMWs attract the most women. More than even a Porsche or Ferraris.
> 
> ...


:tsk:  :stupid: :yawn: :blah: :loco:


----------



## guitarmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

This could only be written by someone from long guyland.......


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

guitarmaker said:


> This could only be written by someone from long guyland.......


Come on guys. Lets be honest... You've never thought about attention from the opposite sex when driving your BMW?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> You've never thought about attention from the opposite sex when driving your BMW?


Nope


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Optimus Prime said:


> Nope


 :dunno: 
Ok.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> :dunno:
> Ok.


I usually think about driving ...while driving. If I needed a car to get women than I'd seriously consider driving off a cliff.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Optimus Prime said:


> I usually think about driving ...while driving. If I needed a car to get women than I'd seriously consider driving off a cliff.


That's wonderful. You probably are one of those guys who think about chewing when chewing, think about writing when writing, and think about walking when walking which there is nothing wrong with.

But you are somewhat twisting my meaning. I never said anything about _needing_ a BMW to get women. I said does your BMW attract more attention from women. There's a difference.


----------



## ihor (Feb 23, 2006)

the car does attract more women but the problem is that their boyfriends want to later hurt your bmw which later sucks (string cheese on the windsheild in the parking lot saying cheeser) if you attract women pick em up...my gf loves my m3 over any "pimped" out civic or any other car not up to par...


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Optimus Prime said:


> I usually think about driving ...while driving. If I needed a car to get women than I'd seriously consider driving off a cliff.


:rofl:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> But you are somewhat twisting my meaning. I never said anything about _needing_ a BMW to get women. I said does your BMW attract more attention from women. There's a difference.


Yes, but then you mentioned thinking about the women a BMW attracts as if it was an all the time obsession. And your user-name lends credit to the belief that the pu$$y factor of a BMW is your #1 concern.

Lame.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Optimus Prime said:


> And your user-name lends credit to the belief that the pu$$y factor of a BMW is your #1 concern.


Hey he might be a late teenager/early 20's. I can safely say that both you and I (and most others) at that age had the pu$$Y factor as #1 on their lists at that point in our lives.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> Hey he might be a late teenager/early 20's. I can safely say that both you and I (and most others) at that age had the pu$$Y factor as #1 on their lists at that point in our lives.


Point taken. However, at that stage of life I was earning repeat business :freakdanc instead of using a car... (Although I will admit the motorcycle served me very well)

ok, ok. Anybody over 22 who obsesses about how much tail a BMW gets you is lame. Under 22 years old and your exempt.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Optimus Prime said:


> Yes, but then you mentioned thinking about the women a BMW attracts as if it was an all the time obsession. And your user-name lends credit to the belief that the pu$$y factor of a BMW is your #1 concern.
> 
> Lame.


The username is a joke I got from a friend that I thought was funny and clever. 
Admittantly the fact BMWs attract women probably has some influence on my purchase decision. However, definitely not the top reason. And I definitely do not need the car to attract women although I am guessing that having this car will add to it.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MrAirbags said:


> Hey he might be a late teenager/early 20's. I can safely say that both you and I (and most others) at that age had the pu$$Y factor as #1 on their lists at that point in our lives.


Maybe... But the purchase on the car wasn't based solely on women. I have always liked BMW's even as a kid. My mom had one. My uncles have had bmw's since as long as I remember. I love them.


----------



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

yes, my bmw def. attracts attention from the ladies. but my silver/red leather honda s2000 is like a chick magnet!!! I call it the "panty dropper" b/c girls just go crazy when they see this car. if u wanna get laid by random chicks, go buy a S2000!! I luv it!!


----------



## guitarmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

This is my last post on this matter. I like my car and all but I have seen plenty an ugly woman get out of a BMW and NEVER in all of my life have I seen an ugly girl get out of a ferrari! And man does it pi$$ me off that more people responded to this than to my E90 loose steering post. Come on guys I need some answers 'cause that steering sure aint gettin' the ladies.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

guitarmaker said:


> This is my last post on this matter. I like my car and all but I have seen plenty an ugly woman get out of a BMW and NEVER in all of my life have I seen an ugly girl get out of a ferrari! And man does it pi$$ me off that more people responded to this than to my E90 loose steering post. Come on guys I need some answers 'cause that steering sure aint gettin' the ladies.


Go to your dealer. He will fix your loose steering.

BTW, we weren't talking about women owning BMW's or Ferrari's. We are talking about the attention that a BMW attracts from women.


----------



## guitarmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Go to your dealer. He will fix your loose steering.
> 
> BTW, we weren't talking about women owning BMW's or Ferrari's. We are talking about the attention that a BMW attracts from women.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Xi_red (Feb 15, 2006)

I just bought my car....a red sedan with black leather sport interior....and the response from the women in my bldg was overwhelmingly positive....from 'take me for a ride'...to aaaaaaaaaaaah what a great car.....as a married father I opt out of the 'take me for a ride' invitation pretty quickly....joyrides with 23 year-olds are not what this 39 year-old needs to be part of --know-what-I-mean--now, when I was 22 I drove a red 914...(I know, I know...poor man's Porsche) and I was a grad student. It was a really clean sport model with new paint and perfect interior. 'That car' was a great car for 'pulling chicks'....I remember driving up to a club in Tampa once with a friend in a metallic green mist 930 Turbo....once we hit the valet drop-off...women in very small dresses started looking at us like sharks would examine chum...trouble is that the car couldn't come into the club with us.


----------



## bnut510e39 (Feb 20, 2006)

ProV1 said:


> yes, my bmw def. attracts attention from the ladies. but my silver/red leather honda s2000 is like a chick magnet!!! I call it the "panty dropper" b/c girls just go crazy when they see this car. if u wanna get laid by random chicks, go buy a S2000!! I luv it!!


this guy thinks hes cool cuz he talks like he gets ***** with his car.... u damn well know u look like a sea monkey on crack hahahaha. :tsk: :rofl:


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

Xi_red said:


> I just bought my car....a red sedan with black leather sport interior....and the response from the women in my bldg was overwhelmingly positive....from 'take me for a ride'...to aaaaaaaaaaaah what a great car.....as a married father I opt out of the 'take me for a ride' invitation pretty quickly....joyrides with 23 year-olds are not what this 39 year-old needs to be part of --know-what-I-mean--now, when I was 22 I drove a red 914...(I know, I know...poor man's Porsche) and I was a grad student. It was a really clean sport model with new paint and perfect interior. 'That car' was a great car for 'pulling chicks'....I remember driving up to a club in Tampa once with a friend in a metallic green mist 930 Turbo....once we hit the valet drop-off...women in very small dresses started looking at us like sharks would examine chum...trouble is that the car couldn't come into the club with us.


Ahh, the beauty of valet and nice cars. Really gets people thinking, no? I'd spring for valet anyday. Its just a beautiful thing.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I think it depends on the bimmer. To me the 3/5/7 series are all over the place and do not stand out enough.

I think a 3 or 6 convertible with the top down is the attention getter.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Driving a bimmer up to a bar or club will get you looks at the door, but doesn't really help you out much once you're inside. And the kind of girls you get attention from are not the kind of girls you really want to date (or hook up with).

A few months after I first got my 3er, I was in a bad car accident and was driving a rental SUV (GMC Envoy) for more than 2 months. I got more tail in those two months than the whole time I've been driving around the BMW. My results may be skewed a little though because I make it a point to avoid girls that I feel are interested in how much money I may or may not have. Most of the time, I'm pretty vague about what I do for a living because that gets a lot more attention from the opposite sex than what kind of car I drive.


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> BMW's are the slickest cars in the world.


BMW's are nice and all, but the slickest cars in the world? You really need to get out and gain more experience. Most of the general population don't even notice BMW's. They are a sleeper kind of car know for excellent German engineering, handling and reasonable build quality (German brands have suffered on this one lately).

If you want a slick car that will BMW (bring me (you) women) so you can BMW (bang multiple women) frequently, for that purpose, you are really guilty of spending BWM (Big Money Wasted) on your BMW (Bayerische Motoren Werke) vehicle, and need to get something else.

If you have a BMW (Big Morning Woody) that needs to be satisfied, you need to figure out a better way, cause all you'll be doing is BMW (Breaking Me Wallet) and it will not BMW (Bring (you) More Women).

The thread seems childish, and I have added to that, so I say goodby as this thread is BMW (Boring Me Wholeheartedly).:thumbup:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MaxTimeOff said:


> BMW's are nice and all, but the slickest cars in the world? You really need to get out and gain more experience. Most of the general population don't even notice BMW's. They are a sleeper kind of car know for excellent German engineering, handling and reasonable build quality (German brands have suffered on this one lately).
> 
> If you want a slick car that will BMW (bring me (you) women) so you can BMW (bang multiple women) frequently, for that purpose, you are really guilty of spending BWM (Big Money Wasted) on your BMW (Bayerische Motoren Werke) vehicle, and need to get something else.
> 
> ...


Its funny how angry people get and how they respond sometimes. :rofl:


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

No but more than once my wife has gotten attention from guys when we've been together in the BMW... they think she owns it and I'm the leech of a BF for some reason.

Never happens when we are in the Honda Accord.

:dunno:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MaxTimeOff said:


> Thanks.


:dunno: 
You're welcome.


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

1Dreamer said:


> I'll usually tell them a Hyundai. If they lose interest, good riddance. :thumbup:


That's worth it if they see you later with a BMW.....that would really get them thinking!


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> :dunno:
> You're welcome.


Let me restate (I mis-read your post). Angry? Why would you think I am angry? Weak attempt at humor, maybe. Angry, absolutely not.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

mapsbmw said:


> That's worth it if they see you later with a BMW.....that would really get them thinking!


It's happened.  I also sometimes make up what I do for a living. I think my favorite one is to say I'm a paper clip inspector for a large paper clip manufacturing company and if they ever open up a box and see a little slip that says "Inspector #32," that's me. :rofl:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MaxTimeOff said:


> Let me restate (I mis-read your post). Angry? Why would you think I am angry? Weak attempt at humor, maybe. Angry, absolutely not.


Ok. good. Im not here to make enemies. I'm just here to say what's probably on a lot of people's minds.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

jillyjellyroll said:


> -peer- what are you trying to say?


That you are more predisposed to guys in bimmers than you'd care to admit.



jillyjellyroll said:


> i'd die if anyone told me their bmw had a "v6". :rofl:


What do you mean? I was kidding about the supercharger and the 400hp. I do not understand your V6 comment.


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

jrp said:


> What do you mean? I was kidding about the supercharger and the 400hp. I do not understand your V6 comment.


Well, BMW doesn't have any car equipped with a "V6". There's the inline-6 (L6) and the V8...


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

jillyjellyroll said:


> Well, BMW doesn't have any car equipped with a "V6". There's the inline-6 (L6) and the V8...


Hahaha...fished in. :rofl:


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

jrp said:


> Hahaha...fished in. :rofl:


I'm so confused.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

*Temporary Moratorium*



 JonathanIT said:


> Wow, it took 47 posts in this thread before someone was called gay! I'm impressed. This is why I love Bimmerfest, on any other board it would have only taken about 8 or 9. As for myself, my BMW hasn't gotten me any women at all. But that doesn't bother me one bit because... well, I _am_ gay.
> 
> --J.


Ok, this is getting way outta hand...there are simply way too many h0m0s on bimmerfest! Aside from me, there's Pete, Bruce, TeamM3, now Jonathan...we need to set a temporary moratorium before we start redecorating, improving property values and breaking into spontaneous musical acts.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> The only women a BMW attracts are shallow and those that think you must be rich to own one. I tend to avoid that type.


True, and people think you HAVE money when u drive a Bimmer. The truth is, you HAD money. 

The women I know who have an opinion of guys in Ferrari's is that they are compensating for some other, uh, short-coming. I had the good fortune to drive one last year on the track and changed their minds about it. But, there are still those who drive Ferrari's because of the status and not the performance. There always will be two types of drivers I think.

Bottom line is, really, who cares what others think? Drive what u want for the reasons that work for you. I get tired of explaining to people who don't know the difference, what the difference is. "If I have to explain it, you won't understand!"


----------



## Teemo Panda (Dec 10, 2011)

Does my ride counts as a Bimmer? It only has half a horse power and has adaptive drive, self leveling suspension and dosent need gas nor any old change 

Honestly, chicks are going to dig my ride .


----------



## bedstuyguy86 (Dec 23, 2010)

Another one of these threads lol. The car you drive, especially in a place like New York City were you can actually see the person driving can sometimes attract a womans attention. But with that being said its not because its a bmw, merc etc. It is what bmw your driving or what car in general for that matter. No offense but women don't go crazy over a bmw 3 series driving past or a mercedes c-class etc. The flashiness of the car causes a momentary head turn which in turn causes the woman to notice the looks of the driver and put style and looks together for physical attraction. I am asumming all you need is physical attraction because i hope noone would marry a woman scoping out potential dudes as they drive by. BTW whoever said that bmws attract more women then ferrari's should be smacked.


----------



## Bimmerx53 (Apr 14, 2011)

bedstuyguy86 said:


> Another one of these threads lol. The car you drive, especially in a place like New York City were you can actually see the person driving can sometimes attract a womans attention. But with that being said its not because its a bmw, merc etc. It is what bmw your driving or what car in general for that matter. No offense but women don't go crazy over a bmw 3 series driving past or a mercedes c-class etc. The flashiness of the car causes a momentary head turn which in turn causes the woman to notice the looks of the driver and put style and looks together for physical attraction. I am asumming all you need is physical attraction because i hope noone would marry a woman scoping out potential dudes as they drive by. BTW whoever said that bmws attract more women then ferrari's should be smacked.


Hahah we should see if we can put this thread in the record book for going on the longest =P . But yea those people don't seem to be the relationship type.

About the ferrari part though, I asked a few chicks and they said its because more chicks know BMW than they know Ferrari. Its weird and hard to understand for a guy but..yea..their women =P .


----------



## haskindm (Jun 1, 2011)

nacho said:


> Not really. The only BMW that gets women's attention is the Mini. Yeah, maybe there are a few girls that might notice a BMW but it doesn't matter. You could have a Dinan M5 and some college kid in a mini pulls up next to you, the girl will notice the Mini. It's no contest. Minis are it for girls. As far a brands go, chicks notice Mercedes Benz 100x more. Mercedes is a chick car. : )


I have to agree. I had a MINI prior to getting my E93. I received many more comments from both men and women about the MINI than I have with the BMW. I could not get gas in the MINI without someone coming over and asking about it. It especially got attention when I ordered fast food from the drive-up window. People love those cars. It is a fun ride, but my E93 is much more comfortable!


----------



## haskindm (Jun 1, 2011)

bedstuyguy86 said:


> BTW whoever said that bmws attract more women then ferrari's should be smacked.


 Depends on whether you wish to attract women or Ferraris......:thumbup:


----------



## DASchell (Jul 21, 2012)

Love this thread....


I sure my 750i does NOT gets me, (a 61 yr old degenerate) more women or even looks. On the other hand my wife swears more guys are smiling at her. We have differing opinions as to whether it is because she looks sexier driving the BMW or is it because guys think she might be a "Sugar Momma". LMAO :rofl::rofl:


----------



## triplrocks (Aug 24, 2012)

I am 17 and just got a 2007 328XI for my first car as a graduation present from my grandparents (My grandpa isn't rich but he is well off, and has owned pretty much every kind of car, excluding Audi and BMW, so he wanted to put me in a safe and reliable car). I think i get more attention from guys then girls, most girl don't care about cars as much, not to mention the attention i do get is saying i am rich.


----------

